# Skyfall @ 7.30 in IBN IMAX on the 30th



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone up for watching Skyfall tomm (30th of Oct) in the big IMAX theatre in IBN Battuta mall? There is a 7.30 pm show. Pamela & I will be going for it & would love some more company


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Pamela confirms!


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh no....would have loved to come but not back by then 

At this rate...everyone will have seen by next week and I'll have to be billy no mates to go and watch it hehe


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I watched in Muscat and this time 007 does not end with gal , but a. Watch!!!!!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

ipshi said:


> Anyone up for watching Skyfall tomm (30th of Oct) in the big IMAX theatre in IBN Battuta mall? There is a 7.30 pm show. Pamela & I will be going for it & would love some more company


Hmm ... so u followed my suggestion to post it on EF !!


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 22, 2012)

dafuq. is that a spoiler???? WHYYYYYY


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

That's what I thought first Raconteur...I thought Bond ends up with a brand new watch but I think what Canuck means is for us to watch the film!


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd be interested in knowing what your thoughts are of the movie. Am still undecided


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well my colleague loved it and then my boss posted last night that it was the worst Bond movie he's ever seen and we all know that the boss is always right!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i would, if i was in the Country. Suning it up in Northern Ireland this week (horizontal rain - frost etc) My brother was a concept artist on Skyfall. Had a tour round the sets earlier in the year. Awesome!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

sounds so cool!! whats a concept artist??


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

the guy(s) that designs all the bits and pieces - the modified PPK, etc, set design, furniture design, M's Office, rooms at Skyfall, the chinese village etc etc.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We need to meet your brother and shake his hand on a job well done!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> We need to meet your brother and shake his hand on a job well done!


you haven't watched the movie yet :tongue1: .. you don't know for certain if he did a good job or not !!:tongue1:..

p.s: vantage yeah your brother did a great job...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

saraswat said:


> you haven't watched the movie yet :tongue1: .. you don't know for certain if he did a good job or not !!:tongue1:..
> 
> p.s: vantage yeah your brother did a great job...


How many of us here can say that we designed the set (or something similar) of a James Bond Film? I think he did a great job regardless!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> How many of us here can say that we designed the set (or something similar) of a James Bond Film? I think he did a great job regardless!


you didn't read my whole comment ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

saraswat said:


> you didn't read my whole comment ...


You know that was a massive fail, right? Oh Saraswat!


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 22, 2012)

Overtime at work. can't make it. zzz


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Daniel Craig is my favorite bond. Watching it with my missus probably Thursday. Have fun!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> You know that was a massive fail, right? Oh Saraswat!


what is this 'fail' you speak of? saraswat no understand!!!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Skyfall. Indeed.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So you can tell how exciting a movie is with the speed at which I finish my wonderful caramel popcorn. Tonight, I was done in less than 45 minutes 

This film is Classic Bond....I  it! But then again, I'm biased towards action heroes, superheroes, etc so I shall leave it to Ipshi to provide you all with an unbiased review.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

unbiased? me? I love BOND & especially Danny boy as Bond... oh man 

Shirtless Daniel Craig on an IMAX screen --- I wish I could replay that moment on loop

but yea -- classic bond --> sexy babes, a few good cars, 1 martini & one bond, james bond moment & both M & Moneypenny.

Weak storyline & could have done with a bit of editing but the shirtless moments redeemed it for me. not enough shirtless girls for the guys though there is the very sexy car (which elicits true emotion from Bond at one crucial moment)

All in all 3 1/2 stars!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I forgot to mention, Javier Bardem puts on quite a show! Oh and I now have a newfound admiration for the British accent!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> We need to meet your brother and shake his hand on a job well done!


it'll just go to his head!
He's on Tom Cruise's latest now - and was Art Director on Frankenweenie, which is just out. That's worth a look.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

vantage said:


> it'll just go to his head!
> He's on Tom Cruise's latest now - and was Art Director on Frankenweenie, which is just out. That's worth a look.


he deserves the praise -- the PPK, the sets, all of it was super class and very Bond-ish!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Which part of Gods Country are you in Vantage? 

I always get that strange Deja Vu feeling watching the Bond movies as they're loosely based on my life story!!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

ipshi said:


> All in all 3 1/2 stars!


Out of how many stars? 10? 5?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

out of 5


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Which part of Gods Country are you in Vantage?
> 
> I always get that strange Deja Vu feeling watching the Bond movies as they're loosely based on my life story!!



currently in Northern Ireland with the wife's family.
back Friday.

we've had sleet, horizontal rain, high winds & frost.
quite refreshing, really!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I always get that strange Deja Vu feeling watching the Bond movies as they're loosely based on my life story!!


Were you a Bond Girl too??!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

rsinner said:


> Daniel Craig is my favorite bond!


I agree.

Personally, I feel this is his worse Bond film of the 3 (No more than 3 or 3.5 out of 5) just because of the story line.


----------



## minnesotanice (Nov 3, 2012)

I totally loved it! I thought it was super different than the usual Bond films but totally worth it. Anyway the whole action/gadgety thing isn't my cup-of-tea, so if you're anything like me you'd love it!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

minnesotanice said:


> Anyway the whole action/gadgety thing isn't my cup-of-tea, so if you're anything like me you'd love it!


And I always thought 99% of people watching Bond movies for the action/gadgets, and the reamaining 1% for the Bond girls...


----------



## minnesotanice (Nov 3, 2012)

ccr said:


> And I always thought 99% of people watching Bond movies for the action/gadgets, and the reamaining 1% for the Bond girls...


You forget the % watching for M and Mr. Bond himself


----------

